# Sunday's Show and Tell....9/25/16..Fall has arrived



## jd56 (Sep 25, 2016)

So here it is, summer is done for many of us but, still picking weather.

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Just one of the last items needed for the rear steer project.
Thanks Tom.





Oh and I did receive a banner a close friend had made for my swapmeet pop-up.
He said I did such a great job on the rear steer he felt compelled to have this done for me.




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 25, 2016)

Great week here. First up is this 41 Rollfast from a Caber. Nice OG bike that now sports Blackwalls. Just a bit of tweaking needed but is going to make a great rider.. Second, the seat top for my 38 Elgin that I sent to Josh( Stradalite) came in beautifully recovered. He does outstanding work! I took care of the rest, it's going back on this morning. And third is a drop stand clip Ford Mike sent me for the Rollfast, a real kind soul to help me out.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2016)

Well I scratched another one off the hit list this past week. I gotta give a big shout out to two people for making this happen. First, Chris, Robertriley, for alerting me to this bicycle on Ebay. Initially he was going to upgrade his Mobike but when I expressed interest we made an agreement that if it went past a certain price I would go for it. Second is Mark, markivpedalpusher, who picked the bike up for me and shipped it. If you've ever got anything from Mark you know what a superb packing job he does. 

While the pics on Ebay were pretty decent the description was lousy. The description read:
"With the exception of the tires the bike is all original. Nothing works mechanically but all the pieces are here, it does look like a great restoration project.  From the center of the crank set to the top of the seat post is 18”. Please look at the pictures carefully; the bike is auctioned as is. Please ask if any questions. PayPal payment; available for local pick-up or drop off only. 

"Restoration project", really? The seller said he bought the bike about ten years ago from a picker in New York and had intended to restore it but never got around to it--thank God! When I got the bike I was blown away by the condition. I knew it had the two speed and speedometer but the bike also came with the original tool pouch and tools! I will have to do a little leather repair in order to re-install them as the leather is dry rotted a bit. Again I would like to thank Chris and Mark for helping me add another extraordinary bike to my collection. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Sep 25, 2016)

This week was OK, got some goodies


----------



## stoney (Sep 25, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Well I scratched another one off the hit list this past week. I gotta give a big shout out to two people for making this happen. First, Chris, Robertriley, for alerting me to this bicycle on Ebay. Initially he was going to upgrade his Mobike but when I expressed interest we made an agreement that if it went past a certain price I would go for it. Second is Mark, markivpedalpusher, who picked the bike up for me and shipped it. If you've ever got anything from Mark you know what a superb packing job he does.
> 
> While the pics on Ebay were pretty decent the description was lousy. The description read:
> "With the exception of the tires the bike is all original. Nothing works mechanically but all the pieces are here, it does look like a great restoration project.  From the center of the crank set to the top of the seat post is 18”. Please look at the pictures carefully; the bike is auctioned as is. Please ask if any questions. PayPal payment; available for local pick-up or drop off only.
> ...




That Shawn is an absolute beauty. "Restoration project" ?  How much better would the seller have wanted it ?  Congrats


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 25, 2016)

stoney said:


> That Shawn is an absolute beauty. "Restoration project" ?  How much better would the seller have wanted it ?  Congrats



Seriously WTF. I just don't understand some people.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks. Like I said I'm glad he never got around to restoring it. This bike is in amazing original condition. He had put some cheap white walls on it which I switched out for a pair of John's chain treads. This is the only Iver I own and I would hate to try and piece one of these together because there are a number of proprietary parts on the bike to include the bottom bracket/crank, rear axle nuts and drop stand, stem, pedals, etc...  V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 25, 2016)

I got this this past week for my winter projects. I was going to bite the bullet and buy a brand new one but I lucked out and found this one new in the box on Craigslist for $300 less than a new one. It's  an AC/DC 110 or 220 volt compatible tig or stick welder, and its made in USA. Now I just need to learn how to use it.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 25, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Seriously WTF. I just don't understand some people.



Exactly...ditto...wow!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 25, 2016)

pick up a 1954 original black & red panther it is a nice nice bike


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 25, 2016)

I picked up a cool little lion bell for the Cleveland Lozier.  I liked my old bell but this one was screaming to take it's place.


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 25, 2016)

Picked up a few things, got the shirt at the Links & Kinks swap, love it!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 25, 2016)

I also picked up this Hiawatha (Shelby)
I wrote up a little story about the history too
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-history-behind-the-new-hiawatha.97344/


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 25, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I also picked up this Hiawatha (Shelby)
> I wrote up a little story about the history too
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-history-behind-the-new-hiawatha.97344/



dam that,s nice good one


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 25, 2016)

I finally found a DELTA WILDCAT with the box , this model was only made for about 5 years 1936 -1941 and is the only one i've seen with the box.  After Pearl Harbor Delta like many other companies geared up for the war effort and the WILDCAT didn't completely disappear it just was put on steroids, given a name change and became the military version - A2055 BEACH LANTERN


----------



## petritl (Sep 25, 2016)

I purchased this early 70s Lygie from a fellow CABE member; thx Kurt.

I hope to strip the paint send the frame set off to be chrome plated and put it back together fully equipped with vintage Nouvo Record Campagnolo and have a very nice period race bike.


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 25, 2016)

Kind of different for me. But I couldn't pass on it. Ross cycle truck, trying to narrow down the year. I believe it's mid 50s. I guess these things are pretty rare.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 25, 2016)

Found this down the street at a little thrift store. Possibly late 20s its very unusual and I cant find another one like it. Its supposed to be Lindbergs Spirit of St. Louis. Im trying to open it but no luck yet. Its pretty big wingspan is 10 inches, fuselage is 8 inches. So damn happy right now!!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 25, 2016)

Damn Joe that's beautiful! Another little St. Louis collectable.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 25, 2016)

There is one in the Smithsonan Air and Space Museum that was donated by the King family. I guess this is from 1927 and extremely valuable. I paid $11 bucks for it.  Im thrilled! I love this stuff!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 25, 2016)

Picked this up Friday 16 in Schwinn


----------



## jd56 (Sep 25, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Found this down the street at a little thrift store. Possibly late 20s its very unusual and I cant find another one like it. Its supposed to be Lindbergs Spirit of St. Louis. Im trying to open it but no luck yet. Its pretty big wingspan is 10 inches, fuselage is 8 inches. So damn happy right now!!
> View attachment 363329
> 
> View attachment 363331
> ...



Interesting shot on what's inside...hmmm, is that paper money in there?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Sep 25, 2016)

*YO Joe Nice find .My guess would be some promo,from the day of  yesteryear. But back then .Who had pennies to save?Simply a beautiful.REAL  piece of history! Im stumped?And ,like most of us Know of you , You are sizing up the proper scale size for the prop.,And I must ask ,Where is this Thrift Store in Riverside?Keep On Finding In The Real World!See YA Down The Road *


----------



## vincev (Sep 25, 2016)

Posted earlier in the week.1935 Mead Crusader............


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 25, 2016)

Picked up these 3 saddles at the Long Beach Cycle Swap today


----------



## spoker (Sep 25, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks. Like I said I'm glad he never got around to restoring it. This bike is in amazing original condition. He had put some cheap white walls on it which I switched out for a pair of John's chain treads. This is the only Iver I own and I would hate to try and piece one of these together because there are a number of proprietary parts on the bike to include the bottom bracket/crank, rear axle nuts and drop stand, stem, pedals, etc...  V/r Shawn



the bike needs the fisk tires that catfish has,thats what they came with,nice bike though!!


----------



## Sped Man (Sep 25, 2016)

I picked up a light for my Lindy and this cute little girl


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 25, 2016)

Sweeet!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 25, 2016)

Its a secret thrift store. 


RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *YO Joe Nice find .My guess would be some promo,from the day of  yesteryear. But back then .Who had pennies to save?Simply a beautiful.REAL  piece of history! Im stumped?And ,like most of us Know of you , You are sizing up the proper scale size for the prop.,And I must ask ,Where is this Thrift Store in Riverside?Keep On Finding In The Real World!See YA Down The Road *


----------



## 56 Vette (Sep 25, 2016)

Wow, you guys are finding some cool stuff! Love the Iver Shawn! Couple of smalls for me this week, found a 1954 Sunbeam waffle maker that was old school Cool, a Cycle Rama horn, a Mickey mouse Bell, a few Schwinn badges, a pretty cool old oil can, and a drop stand for my 39 DX. Have a great week guys! Joe


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2016)

spoker said:


> the bike needs the fisk tires that catfish has,thats what they came with,nice bike though!!





Actually the bike could be equipped with Vitalic, U.S. Standard Royal Master, or Fisk tires; all were black wall tires. I'll have to check my black wall tire stash otherwise I will hunt a really nice set in case I show the bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## fboggs1986 (Sep 25, 2016)

Picked up this Ranger Mead today! All I did so far was wash it with soap and water. Really nice original paint awesome color. From what I can find it is 1937. 

Thanks, Frank
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2016)

There ya go Frank! I love that color combo. Nice score. V/r Shawn


----------



## fboggs1986 (Sep 25, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Well I scratched another one off the hit list this past week. I gotta give a big shout out to two people for making this happen. First, Chris, Robertriley, for alerting me to this bicycle on Ebay. Initially he was going to upgrade his Mobike but when I expressed interest we made an agreement that if it went past a certain price I would go for it. Second is Mark, markivpedalpusher, who picked the bike up for me and shipped it. If you've ever got anything from Mark you know what a superb packing job he does.
> 
> While the pics on Ebay were pretty decent the description was lousy. The description read:
> "With the exception of the tires the bike is all original. Nothing works mechanically but all the pieces are here, it does look like a great restoration project.  From the center of the crank set to the top of the seat post is 18”. Please look at the pictures carefully; the bike is auctioned as is. Please ask if any questions. PayPal payment; available for local pick-up or drop off only.
> ...



Amazing bike Shawn! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Sep 25, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> There ya go Frank! I love that color combo. Nice score. V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Sep 25, 2016)

fboggs1986 said:


> Picked up this Ranger Mead today! All I did so far was wash it with soap and water. Really nice original paint awesome color. From what I can find it is 1937.
> 
> Thanks, Frank
> 
> ...



I love it Frank, you're really finding some nice one lately.
I do have a soft spot for the Mead label and decals as well as green.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JKT (Sep 25, 2016)

not bicycle related but I have been trying to get a very old Diebold safe from the company I work for and ran across this poster and decided to pick it up... now if I can only pry the safe out of their fingers...


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 25, 2016)

Picked up this all original ladies colson.. serial number says H7 with separate numbers of to the side on it. Tires are Goodyear all weather tires in great shape and will clean up nicely!


----------



## Arrington (Sep 25, 2016)

Almost bought a bicycle yesterday but couldn't make a deal on it.  But i found this stuff today.


----------



## kccomet (Sep 25, 2016)

damit shawn, i think cyclingday said in a post about you....says the count of monte cristo, i thought that was so funny. i think of you more like a flying ace, you get a killer bike in your sights and pull the trigger. that list must be getting pretty short with the great collection you have. im glad you put these bikes out for everyone to see. its a beautiful iver, i think it needs its own thread


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2016)

kccomet said:


> damit shawn, i think cyclingday said in a post about you....says the count of monte cristo, i thought that was so funny. i think of you more like a flying ace, you get a killer bike in your sights and pull the trigger. that list must be getting pretty short with the great collection you have. im glad you put these bikes out for everyone to see. its a beautiful iver, i think it needs its own thread




Thanks Jim. I've got to cool my heels a little I've killed it this year so far and my bank account has taken a major blow--worth every penny though! Gonna try to make some headway on some projects and saving my pennies for MLC/AA next year. I always have room for exceptional bikes but my list only has four on it right now: 1917ish HD Motocycke, 1941 Colson Firestone Super Cruiser, 1935 Elgin Falcon, and a Pierce Frank Kramer Special. I know you could help me with one of those! I'll work on a separate thread for the Iver once I get a few more better pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustintime (Sep 25, 2016)

Spent the morning at Long Beach cycle swapmeet and found a few things I needed..


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 25, 2016)

Just got back from the Goodwill down the street from my house a d found some more killer stuff! Dirt cheap!

Sundays Rule!!!!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 25, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> There is one in the Smithsonan Air and Space Museum that was donated by the King family. I guess this is from 1927 and extremely valuable. I paid $11 bucks for it.  Im thrilled! I love this stuff!



Any vintage coins in it? My maternal grt-grandmother was a King... think I could get the one in Washington back?


----------



## Greg M (Sep 25, 2016)

Paid four bucks for this Ray-O-Vac Traff-O-Lite the other day.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 25, 2016)

I bought a vintage Burton snowboard from 1984..not as rare as the early snufer modeled types made personally in his garage, but not mass produced either and is hand serial numbered.  Unusual to find in an estate sale here and wasn't cheap, but undervalued and I collect old sporting goods in addition to bikes and a nice addition.
Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 25, 2016)

Got this a couple of weeks ago and forgot to post, it's a real deal and very sharp Masai spear. The owner had been a world traveler in the 60's and brought a couple back from Kenya, this one I'll probably resell at some point, the other maybe over the mantle.
The steel on butt end adds some weight and researching, these were designed to plunge through a Lion to pass into manhood.
Chris


----------



## jkent (Sep 26, 2016)

Hey Joe, You joining the scary clowns thats all over the news now? 
Don't know if this is just a local thing around here or if it has spread to other areas. But people down here in the soth have been seeing people in complete scary clown attire and standing just off the edge of the streets and on the edge of the woods, just staring at people.
Kinda creepy. They don't want to show up around my house doing something like that. I do own guns and a backhoe. LOL
JKent


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 26, 2016)

One of the coolest things I found this weekend, was the finishing stage of the Motorcycle Cannonball, Race of the Century, in Carlsbad, California.
They started out on the boardwalk in Atlantic City, New Jersey.
Coast to coast on 100 year old motorcycles.
Frank Westfall was the winner on a 1912 Henderson.


----------



## RJWess (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow! Great find! Looks like the who’s  who in the motorcycle world. How fun would that be. Sure they have some great stories from that ride.


----------



## rickyd (Sep 26, 2016)

Saw some of them when they came through Springfield MO was in traffic and no chance to snap a pic.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 26, 2016)

Here's a few more pic's from the Cannonball.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 26, 2016)

Got part of a phantom... and a couple 'vettes; same ol' feller that I got my green phantom from [I know! You can tell, huh?].


----------



## Cooper S. (Sep 30, 2016)

fboggs1986 said:


> Picked up this Ranger Mead today! All I did so far was wash it with soap and water. Really nice original paint awesome color. From what I can find it is 1937.
> 
> Thanks, Frank
> 
> ...



You interested in letting that thing go?


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 12, 2016)

Shawn i love love love love the iver!  Id like one of those someday! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 13, 2016)

azbug-i said:


> Shawn i love love love love the iver!  i.d. like one of those someday!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Ooooh, triple love.  This could be serious.


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 14, 2016)

Hahahahahahah chris youre so funny


----------



## Ross (Oct 14, 2016)

Brother gave me this today.  

. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2016)

Ross said:


> Brother gave me this today.
> 
> .
> 
> ...



Want a spare? $110.00


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 20, 2017)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Got part of a phantom... and a couple 'vettes; same ol' feller that I got my green phantom from [I know! You can tell, huh?].
> ****reading an old post and realized this has an error..... I got a part of a PANTHER  (not Phantom) ..... green phantom is correct.


----------



## poolmike (Sep 21, 2017)

Just trash picked this Victory bicycle


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 10, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 363699 View attachment 363700 View attachment 363701 View attachment 363702 View attachment 363703 View attachment 363704 View attachment 363705 View attachment 363706 View attachment 363707 View attachment 363708 View attachment 363710 View attachment 363711 View attachment 363712 One of the coolest things I found this weekend, was the finishing stage of the Motorcycle Cannonball, Race of the Century, in Carlsbad, California.
> They started out on the boardwalk in Atlantic City, New Jersey.
> Coast to coast on 100 year old motorcycles.
> Frank Westfall was the winner on a 1912 Henderson.



What a great shot of Jersey John! Like many of the other guys he looks wiped out and happy as can be. Thanks for sharing he pics of this tremendous day!!


----------

